# 2007 Toyota Camry pics...looks pretty good.



## jastevenson (Dec 20, 2001)

From Ultimate Car Blog http://www.ultimatecarblog.com










There's like 20 pics at that site...just scroll down a few posts to the Camry post.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

looks like a bloated corrolla S with the new A4 headlights. Is that a bangle butt? :yikes:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

yeah the taillights are stolen off bangle's designs. 

i think the front has some e90 too.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

The front looks like one of those sea cows or manatees or something. Hideous.

-Mark


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

Looks like a Mazda 6 to me.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

The hood/front facia cut line looks odd.


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

Tangent said:


> Looks like a Mazda 6 to me.


yup it does


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

markseven said:


> The front looks like one of those sea cows or manatees or something. Hideous.
> 
> -Mark


 OMG...Manatee!!!

You hit the nail right on the head!


----------

